# Is a $100 dollar bill not money?



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Not that I go around with a wad of $100 dollar bills and use them alot.

But I keep seeing signs stating that they do not accept $100 dollar bills.

I understand not going into a _Dollar Store, Buck or Two, Dollar Mania etc._ but I went into a LCBO (Liquor Control Board of Ontario) and there is a sign, so now the government will not take the money the print !?!

A $100 dollar bill is money and legal tender.

A wad of $100's is smaller than a wad of $20's.

Has anyone tried to by a new Mac with a wad of $20's?


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

I believe this is due to a rash of counterfeit $100's that occured a while back. Supposedly, ALOT of fake $100 were circulated and there was some kind of panic.

But it was back before my job, so i didn't see many $100...


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Actually, while I was bored at work one day, I passed by the Bank of Canada web-site and in one of their FAQs they mention that businesses can refuse to accept legal tender... see http://www.bankofcanada.ca/en/banknotes/legislation/faq/index.html 

It contains a few FAQs on the subject.

Of course it's not good customer relations/service to refuse legal tender.

Quite a few places don't accept $100 bills or check the validity of the money. Loblaws checks $50 bills I know (I get them from CIBC ABMs). Market Fresh checked my $5 bill... I couldn't believe it. Famous Players checks bills. From what I can tell they check the bill with a ultra-violet light.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

There was a rash of counterfeit $100 American bank notes up here that prompted our LCBO to post a notice that it wouldn't take the US paper. With all the protection schemes built into our money by the Bank of Canada, you'd think they'd be more aggressive when it comes to ensuring that legal tender is accepted.

I'd complain to the manager, if it was blocking me from making a necessary purchase. Of course, there is also a certain satisfaction in sounding off in a high dudgeon, then flouncing out of the store, but in a small town when there is only one retailer for a given product line, it might become counter-productive!


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

Not all merchants take plastic. I remember the first time I went to a Tim Horton's in Ontario and they didn't accept my debit or credit cards. What a joke! All the Timmie's in BC take, at the very least, debit cards.

Of course, I don't go to Timmie's unless my wife is with me as I hate coffee and I don't really care for doughnuts, either.

James

PS: From Dictionary: Doughnut - 1. A small ring-shaped cake made of rich, light dough that is fried in deep fat. Also called Regional olicook. 2. Something whose form is reminiscent of a ring-shaped cake. 3. A fast, tight 360° turn made in a motor vehicle or motorized boat.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I really resent places not taking legal currency and I noticed MacD's took down their sign about not taking 50s. By all means use a counterfiet checker but take the damn currency.

As to plastic that's a big time favorite beef of mine. There are so many restrictions on plastic transactions these days it is just ludicrous.
I can walk into any branch and withdraw $5,000 cash but my bank in it's wisdom won't allow more than $500 in cash from a machine. I have to double swipe clients debit cards to get their computers paid for and it's out of their account immediately but not in mine for 48 hours. And I PAY two fees and the client pays two fees
I can't even take a certified cheque from one bank to other without them wanting to wait 5 days.
If I want instead to take out cash - wellIllll I have to call ahead and often wait two days to get $7-8000 out in cash.

You know one of the ways Al Qaeda moved funds around was through a trust network ( can't recall the name ) that bypassed the traditional money institutions entirely.
I tell you it's a good idea.
It took 10 days after a price was agreed upon for a 100 Macs to just come to an agreement on how to pay for them. It would be hilarious if it wasn't so depressingly common a problem.
Toronto and Boston, both reasonable size organizations with good references and 10 days just to agree upon a method..ugh.

Cowry shells are looking good at this point.!

I deal in hundreds all the time in the computer biz and have yet to see any counterfeit.
I hear Australia has some very high tech plastic bills that last forever and are just about impossible to fake.
Bring it on.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

The Arab money traders you were referring to are largely shut down these days. I think they were called "Halaba" or something like that. There is a similar trade among the southeast Asian nations. It's a good way to transfer cash without the authorities being aware of the transaction....but it also has a lot of pitfalls. There have been quite a few shootings in the lower mainland recently because some of these unofficial money traders suddenly skipped town. Generally, the second generation immigrants out here tend to use the same systems that all of the rest of use use. It works....and it is insured for losses.

I agree that our 100$ bills should be accepted by any of the larger businesses. I can see small outfits not taking them because they may not have a very large float in the till.

Heck....Canadian twenties are not worth very much on the world market. Especially if you're buying something that is imported. Like a Mac! I can see anyone wanting to use higher denomination bills for any expensive puchase. Huge wads of twenties are unwieldy...and there is much more likelyhood of getting at least one couterfeit if you have eighty bills insted of eight. Big bills work well ,for big purchases. 

I can even recall buying a used musclecar for three thousand dollars....and showing up with three one thousand dollar bills that I had gotten from the bank! The seller accepted them without question. It was not the only time that I saw thousand dollar bills in circulation, either. 

As for Australian money.....one of my best buddies is Australian by birth and he just visited that country. He showed me some of the Aussie cash and it is indeed made of a clear plastic material. He told me that he was cautioned by the bank that issued it not to let the money sit out in the hot sun, because it had a nasty tendency to shrink to one half of it's original size! (??!?)

Talk about watching your money dwindle.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macdoc:
*I can walk into any branch and withdraw $5,000 cash but my bank in it's wisdom won't allow more than $500 in cash from a machine. I have to double swipe clients debit cards to get their computers paid for and it's out of their account immediately but not in mine for 48 hours. And I PAY two fees and the client pays two fees
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

That's more of a security issue. Do you really want more than a $500 limit on a debit or bank card? If someone gets ahold of it with your pin, $500 is a lot of money to lose. That's like credit cards, do you really need a credit card with a $12,000 limit? I know my bank will increase my limit on my bank card over $500, but I just don't need it.

I noticed lately that Visa has been checking/verifying my large Visa purchases... like that HDTV a few weeks ago. When I got home I had a message to phone Visa on my answering machine. When I bought my PowerMac DP800 from the Canada Apple Store they cancelled the transaction before even calling me. At least they didn't do that with my HDTV. They didn't do that 3 years ago. 

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macnutt:
*
I can even recall buying a used musclecar for three thousand dollars....and showing up with three one thousand dollar bills that I had gotten from the bank! The seller accepted them without question. It was not the only time that I saw thousand dollar bills in circulation, either. 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I think I paid for my Apple IIc with a $1000 bill or two... I went to the bank at the University of Manitoba and got the money, and went next door and bought my first computer, an Apple IIc.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macnutt:
*I can even recall buying a used musclecar for three thousand dollars....and showing up with three one thousand dollar bills that I had gotten from the bank!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I believe $1,000 bills are no longer in circulation (or at least not issued). In my business, I purchase my resale products using MasterCard (to get Air Miles). I have a $2,500 limit, but I'll put $7,000 - $15,000 cash on it the day before I make my purchase. The trouble is, if I want the payment to show immediately, I have to pay MasterCard in cash, otherwise, it could be several days for my cheque to clear. So, I'll ask for $9,000 cash and all the bank will give me is $100 bills. Thank goodness I have a deposit bag to conceal the cash.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Bjornbro:
[QBI believe $1,000 bills are no longer in circulation (or at least not issued).[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I believe you are correct.

They were heavily used for some sort of money scam. Can't remember what. I think it may have been something to do with laundering money.


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

CASH IS KING!

The problem with non-cash transaction is that it leave a paper trail. Do you really want your wife finding out on your bank statement that you went to the Blue Lagoon "Spa" with a client and paid out $200 for a "massage"?

And of course, if you use a debit card, the bank keeps a record of that.

The RCMP and Customs have been known to bust people that are day trippers to the US that don't declare anything when they return, but have made the purchase on plastic. Oh yeah, there is sharing of information.

The 1000 bill is out of circulation, the "official" story goes, is because of drug deals and laundering. 

However, a 10K bill is still available. But try getting one of those at the bank to pay for your new car or Mac... Ha!


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

The $1000 bills are no longer made by the Bank of Canada, but are still legal tender. 

There weren't that many made in the first place (I can't remember the amount, but I think it was less than 100). The ones still out there are the old series from about 1980 or so.

Had a guy buy something from me once at work with one.

I remember reading the reasons the BofC wasn't going to make any more, and wondered exactly what was really going on; the "public" reason doesn't make sense. The $1000 has ALWAYS been recorded by any issuing bank and recieving bank and tracked by serial number. They also were generally kept by the Canadian Mint rather than a bank; if you asked for one the bank ordered them from the mint; and if the bank got one it was sent immediatly to the Mint, so I don't see how money laundering or whatever illegal activity mentioned should be a problem; they are actually tracked so carefully that it could only be an aid to any investigation.

For the most part, they were used by ordinary Canadians as "novelty" items; people would ask for them at the bank to be used as gifts, big purchases, etc. and they would pretty much end up back at the bank in a day or two.

I think the real reason has more to do with a push to a cashless society than what we've heard from the BofC, but for some reason they didn't want to say that out loud.

As for retailers, etc. refusing cash, again I think you have to read between the lines a bit. Maybe they don't want cash because they want to encourage credit-hungry customers into using the "store card", or possibly it prevents them from properly creating a customer database (unlike plastic), or possibly they simply don't want to deal with customers who aren't deemed "credit worthy" but don't want to actually accuse you of being a deadbeat in case you aren't.

The current US currency has a host of security features, including watermarks, metal bands and light-activated security. I have no trouble cashing US $100's (or anything else) at banks or liquor stores in SK but occasionally they do check each one.

On the other hand, the US mint had to be dragged, screaming and kicking, into changing the old greenback. I remember one PBS show where the US mint said holograms were impossible after we had the first ones in circulation for years.

If I remember right, it caused quite a panic in a lot of countries (in particular Russia) because in many places when the local currency is replaced, the old bills are legally worthless. Russian banks tried telling poor grandmothers that their older US money was still good, and good old granny would would have none of it.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I know for sure I was just handed the bills because about once in three visits to pick up cash they would have $1000s in the drawer and the teller would just peel them off.
I remember they were mainly purple in colour, looking at the web site it would be the 1986 note.
Perhaps just prior to them being withdrawn the serial numbers were recorded and name to see if that would curtail their use for money laundering purposes. Should have kept one I guess but then that $1k has probably rolled over 50 times in the business since I've seen the last one.
You are certainly right that they were uncommon outside major centres. Many friends and relatives always were interested to see one if I happened to have a couple in my pocket.

Back to heart's original post
"has anyone tried to buy a Mac with a wad of twenties?"
One rather eager client arrived vry late and ordered a $6200 Mac ( this was a few years ago before we had a debit machine) and then disappeared for about 2 hours. He came back with .....you guessed it.....$6200 in twenties.
He had a daily cash limit of $3000 and hit several machines both before and after midnight $400 at a time. Now of course machines are low on cash late at night so he had to cruise Oakville to finally get the entire amount.
Tedious but it was a good laugh. THAT was a big wad of twenties.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hmmm think there were few more than hundred made - if so most of them passed through my hands in the last years  It was the bill of choice for computer purchasing - no big wad in your pocket.
Truth is they were originated in 1937 and just discontinued recently. Banks often had them just a few years ago. http://frenchcaculture.miningco.com/cs/currency/


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Hmm, maybe they were all in Toronto. I remember asking for some about 15 years ago at the main branch of the Royal and was more or less politely told to forget about it.

They couldn't have been that common, they didn't bother to make any in the 1980 series. As I understand it, most of the ones still in circulation are the original 1950's series; probably still buried under somebody's mattress.

I hope you weren't buying a bunch of $100K computers... 

Just curious, did you realise that your bank was recording the S/N's of the notes and your name when you were using them?

And, have you ever used the later series (came out early 1990's)? I've only seen the 50's ones.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Its amazing how many people aren't aware about their "daily spending limit" on their debit card. I'd say about 20% of customers I experience get a "declined" message from their debit card because they are trying to buy a Mac system. 

Also of note, I'd say about 95% of the time, when I get a message that says "Call for Authorization" from the credit card machine, its from a CIBC Visa. This bank is pretty anal about authorization for large purchases. 

I once got a wad of $100 bills for a purchase but they were all the older style $100 bills that I haven't seen around for a long time. The customer looked a little suspicious, and the hairs on the back of my neck were on full alert, so I didn't accept them. When I saw the customer leaving with out of province licence plates and they never came back, I didn't feel so bad.









Squeek sqeek.. So how about the new smilies!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

What new smilies ;-(


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hmm okay now I see some but only 3. and I do like the button row - smaller but easier to comprehend at a glance.

Any chance of showing us a bunch and letting us vote on the emoticons for a week? One post per member


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

You're probably getting a cached version of the old smilies. All 10 of them have been replaced. 

You can vote for other ones that I picked up from this site but I can only use ones that are 15x15 pixels. (Some of the fancier animation ones etc... are too big)

If you find any other sites with icons, feel free to bring those up too.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by ehMax:
*Also of note, I'd say about 95% of the time, when I get a message that says "Call for Authorization" from the credit card machine, its from a CIBC Visa. This bank is pretty anal about authorization for large purchases.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Really? I have no problem whatsoever with CIBC Visa's going through. Or Royal Bank Visa, or BMO MasterCard, or any other card for that matter, except American Express. You want to talk about anal for authorisation? Start accepting AMEX. It asks for authorisation for anything over about 1500$ usually, depending on the customer.

--PB


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

got it - 
any chance of this :hurray.gif - that's a good applause icon
:yikes.gif - I like the little twitch in the eye
:hairraiser.gif - just plain neat if it fits
:deal.gif - useful - nicely done
:banghead.gif - I love this one

some other sources I covered off http://spider.zaireweb.com/grapemohap2.php 
http://www.smileyland.com/smilies/


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

I was having problems with both MasterCard and Visa while at work. Since every call is a toll call, I was in the habit of using a CC to call to order an airplane ticket home, or for a visitor, or whatever.

Apparently, using a CC for a telephone call flags the fraud hotline, which then either declines the next transaction or offers the "call home" reply (which I wouldn't get, cuz I wasn't at the airline in person).

I finally had to authorize them to never flag phone calls; but to disable any fraud detection on your account you also run the risk of being liable for whatever. Oh well.

They politely informed me that it's standard practice to attempt an impersonal charge (say, a pay phone call) to confirm the stolen card is current before walking into a store and buying a bunch of stuff.


----------

